# [kind of Solved] AMD Radeon HD 7950 support ?

## MarcusXP

Hello,

I have a 7950 and I can't get it working, the screen goes blank right after grub.

I used to have a Radeon 6870 which worked okay.. but not after I changed the video card with 7950.

To configure the kernel for 6870 I followed the guide below, but there is no info about the Radeon HD 7xxx series...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

I was using kernel 3.3.4 before (with Radeon 6870), now I am using kernel 3.4.0 (since this is the first kernel with official support for Radeon HD 7xxx series)

Any info / tips on how I can get it working would be really appreciated.

thanks a lot,Last edited by MarcusXP on Tue May 29, 2012 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcusXP

Okay I installed latest radeon-ucode and now I have access to the console, but X is not starting.

It seems that it cannot find the correct graphics card model.. actually radeon 7xxx series does not show up in the list.

Here's a snippet from /var/log/Xorg.o.log:

```

[     7.249]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[     7.250] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     7.251] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     7.251] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     7.251] (II) Unloading vesa

[     7.251] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.251] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     7.251] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     7.251] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     7.251] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     7.251] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.251] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

        SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA

[     7.253] (++) using VT number 7

[     7.256] (EE) No devices detected.

[     7.256]

Fatal server error:

[     7.256] no screens found

[     7.256]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[     7.256] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[     7.256]

```

----------

## MarcusXP

I have the following in kernel:

```
Device Drivers --->

   Generic Driver Options --->

      [*]  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

      () External firmware blobs
```

I left the "() External firmware blobs" empty because I think this is how I had the 6870 running before, and it was detecting the card just fine.

However, I might have to specify manually some drivers (*.bin) files there, anyone knows what I need to add there?

----------

## MarcusXP

Okay I did some google and I found out Radeon 7950 uses TAHITI microcode.

So I added to my kernel config ("External firmware blobs"):

TAHITI_mc.bin TAHITI_me.bin TAHITI_ce.bin TAHITI_pfp.bin TAHITI_rlc.bin

However, when I try to compile the kernel, it fails as follows:

```
  MK_FW   firmware/TAHITI_mc.bin.gen.S

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/TAHITI_mc.bin', needed by `firmware/TAHITI_mc.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

```

Help !!!

----------

## Gusar

How to get firmware into the kernel has been mentioned plenty of times already, do a search. Firmwares for SI (HD7xxx) cards are Tahiti, Pitcirn, and Verde. But even gettign that right won't get you far, as there's no open-source X driver yet. The only thing you can use is either xf86-video-fbdev or xf86-video-modesetting. They give you X in the correct resolution, but no acceleration whatsoever. If you want acceleration, you need to use the closed-source Catalyst driver, the Gentoo package is called ati-drivers.

----------

## MarcusXP

I thought that using the option VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf would pull automatically (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) which is the open-source driver for ATI (AMD) video cards.

And according to the link below:

 *Quote:*   

> This driver is generally slightly slower in 3D and in some cases significantly faster in 2D than the proprietary fglrx driver, however is completely open source and able to utilize KMS, which provides a framebuffer as well. 
> 
> 

 

So the 3D performance should be close to the closed source driver?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

I followed pretty much the steps described there. And I followed that guide when I installed my 6870 a while ago (although I don't remember exactly if I set "External firmware blobs" in the kernel or I left it empty).

I do remember I had it set at some point to use some firmware (for Radeon 6800 cards) and the kernel didn't freak out when I compiled it (like it does now).

If you check the log I provided above, the firmware files are found but make doesn't know what to do with it?

----------

## MarcusXP

I found the problem to the kernel compile issue:

actually I needed to set:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/radeon"

NOT:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

as suggested in the guide.

I know the latter worked before, so I am not sure why it doesn't work now anymore.

Now I will reboot and see what happens  :Smile: 

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

I ever compiled Radeon firmwares in the kernel. I tried /lib/firmware as the path to the firmwares, prefixing each firmware file with radeon/ . It failed. 

The way I succed to include the needed firmwares in the kernel was to give the relative path firmware in the kernel configuration, for /usr/src/linux/firmware, copy all needed firmwares to /usr/src/linux/firmware/radeon/ and prefixing each firmware file with radeon/ in the kernel configuration. Than the firmwares had been found at make time.

As Gusar say, if the open source Radeon driver do not support your card, you will have KMS in console and X, but only in 2D. For 3D, only Ati-drivers can be use and without Radeon KMS kernel driver. Vesafb or Uvesafb framebuffer would work in the kernel for Ati-drivers.

----------

## MarcusXP

Still no go..

I am getting the same error from Post#2 with "No devices detected" while listing all possible Radeon video cards.

It seems that the correct driver is still not installed... ??? Hmmm....

----------

## MarcusXP

I tried everything.. I compiled the kernel with:

- /lib/firmware/radeon as the path to the firmware files

- copied the files /usr/src/linux/firmware/radeon/ then use "firmware/radeon" as the path to firmware files

- copied the files /usr/src/linux/firmware/radeon/ then use "firmware" as the path to firmware files and prefixing each firmware file with radeon/

I even added all VERDE, TAHITI and PITCAIRN files (I was trying just with TAHITI before).

Nothing worked.. the compiling the kernel works file and I see the files being processed, then I copy the kernel to the /boot folder, but when rebooting I have same behavior.

The log shows a list of Radeon cards supported but VERDE, TAHITI and PITCAIRN is not in that list and so the correct card is not detected  :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

It seems what you didn't try is the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml suggestion (just with replaced filenames):

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/TAHITI_ce.bin radeon/TAHITI_mc.bin radeon/TAHITI_me.bin radeon/TAHITI_pfp.bin radeon/TAHITI_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

No copying of firmware files is necessary. Leave them in the location where the linux-firmware or radeon-ucode packages installed them.

The xf86-video-ati driver does not support Southern Islands chipsets at this time. Your options are xf86-video-modesetting or the mesa xorg state tracker (very experimental; mesa-9999 git ebuild can be found in the x11 overlay). Both however require that the kernel and firmware are set up correctly.

----------

## MarcusXP

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y 

is already set

I tried the CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR that you suggested and I get same result.

Since xf86-video-ati does not support Southern Islands chipset probably this is why the Radeon 7950 does not appear in the video card list when X is trying to load, and this is why I am getting "No device found"...

any idea when these cards will be properly supported? there was a big fuss about kernel 3.4.0 supporting the new cards, but it's all dust in the wind it seems.

using high-end hardware on Linux seems not quite recommended.. in this case I'll just swap the card with the 6870 (I still have it) until the 7950 will have proper support.

thanks for the clarifications!

----------

## MarcusXP

wasted 7 hrs on this crap... if only someone told me that earlier  :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

If you still get the same result, you have either broken other parts of the kernel firmware configuration (popular cause of breakage: CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD defaults to y and should not be disabled) or did not follow the exact instructions from the xorg-config guide.

According to what I have read, the support for the Southern Islands cards will come via xf86-video-modesetting and mesa's xorg state tracker. I am not aware of any plans to add support to xf86-video-ati.

----------

## Gusar

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> any idea when these cards will be properly supported? there was a big fuss about kernel 3.4.0 supporting the new cards

 

The 3.4 kernel *does* support SI cards. But there's no X driver yet. I told you that at the very beginning  :Smile: . You can use xf86-video-modesetting.

For the firmware, chithanh's instructions are correct - you set the dir to /lib/firmware, and then the firmwares relative to that. However, you *don't* actually need FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL, that one controls firmwares that are part of the kernel source, while we're using external firmware here.

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> According to what I have read, the support for the Southern Islands cards will come via xf86-video-modesetting and mesa's xorg state tracker. I am not aware of any plans to add support to xf86-video-ati.

 

Not quite like that. xf86-video-modesetting is a very, very simple driver, it doesn't provide any kind of acceleration, and this is by design. There will be a DDX driver for SI cards, even if it'll use a state tracker. vmware uses the xa state tracker, and yet still has a DDX.

----------

## MarcusXP

This is so complicated...

Why the newer Radeon HD 7xxx cards are not supported via xf86-video-ati but through other packages (xf86-video-modesetting or mesa), is beyond me.. 

Why does it have to be so damn complicated to install a video card? No standards whatsoever.. if xf86-video-ati is the open-source radeon driver, let that deal with all radeon cards, newer or older...

So now what happens? If I want to use my new Radeon HD 7xxx I have to reconfigure half of the system? Because it is not supported the way the previous Radeon HD were supported?

In conclusion, this guide is useless for Radeon 7xxx or newer:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

They'll have to come up with a new guide for newer Radeon cards (higher than HD 6xxx series).

----------

## Gusar

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> Why the newer Radeon HD 7xxx cards are not supported via xf86-video-ati

 

Because it's a completely different architecture from what AMD was doing before. And by that I really mean *completely*. A driver is in development, but because it's a new architecture, it's taking some time.

----------

## MarcusXP

Thanks so much for clarifications!

I'll probably use the ATI closed source driver until the open source driver is complete.

I need to have the 3D working, I want to run Diablo 3 in wine  :Smile: 

----------

## chessmaster

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx

According to this 13.1 supported for your card as well.....I have the 7770. I was curious about this as I have upgraded my kind and was worried about not having no 3D support. Then again this is old post and during the time of this post wasn't supported.(*ati-drivers-12.4 (30 Apr 2012))

----------

## imaginasys

Using a more recent kernel would help.

see this new http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE

I use the git-source kernel and it seems to have support for "tahiti" :

```
bt@r2d2 /lib/firmware/radeon $ ls TAHITI*

TAHITI_ce.bin  TAHITI_mc.bin  TAHITI_me.bin  TAHITI_pfp.bin  TAHITI_rlc.bin  TAHITI_uvd.bin

bt@r2d2 /lib/firmware/radeon $ uname -a

Linux r2d2 3.10.0-rc7-gentoo-kvm #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 25 00:20:13 EDT 2013 x86_64 AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The 3.11 kernel is not in the git now, but it should be there soon... there is light at the end of the tunnel!

Regards,

               BT    :Mr. Green: 

PS:  You would'nt forget to do "make firmware_install" after you did "make modules_install" would you ?

----------

